# A trip to Long Beach Aquarium



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Just playing with my camera.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

GREAT PICS!!

I like the pic of the silvery fishes.


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

man that took FOREVER to load! haha but it was worth the wait! great pix!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Awesome pics


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

I like......i like a lot!

I like the saw person da best!

Very nice pix don!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Great pics and thanks voor sharing







. Do you happen to know what species of fish pic 4 is?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

jan said:


> Great pics and thanks voor sharing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i think those are called look down fish or something


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam great pics


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sweet pics Don. Didnt know you were going to be in that area.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

NiiicE!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Thanks for sharing Don!


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice pics


----------

